
Yes, sitting too long can kill you, even if you exercise - hellofunk
http://edition.cnn.com/2017/09/11/health/sitting-increases-risk-of-death-study/index.html
======
timuralp
Original paper link: [http://www.dssimon.com/MM/ACP-sedentary-
study/Tracking_Seden...](http://www.dssimon.com/MM/ACP-sedentary-
study/Tracking_Sedentary_Time_and_Mortality.pdf)

------
Fjolsvith
Living too long can kill you, too.

